# Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster



## pcghsuchti (30. Juni 2013)

*Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Servus
Also ich suche ein gutes Gehäuse für meine Evga 780 in Referenz.
Hatte mir das Antec Eleven Hundred angeguckt,aber man kann dann diesen grünen Schriftzug nicht so gut lesen,das Phantom 410 ist auch gut,aber da ist das Fenster zu klein,wenn man den Schriftzug lesen könnte,wieso nicht.
Meine Vorrausetzungen:
-Kein schlichtes Design
-Sichtfenster ohne Lüfterplätze
-100€


Ich danke euch


----------



## Freeze82 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Tolles Case für günstiges Geld
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ie/Lancool-K62-Midi-Tower-schwarz::12886.html


----------



## Dartwurst (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Für 20€ über Budget gibt es diesen: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » IN WIN » IN WIN GRone Big-Tower - grau Window. Schlicht geht anders.


----------



## alfalfa (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*



Freeze82 schrieb:


> Tolles Case für günstiges Geld
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Lancool » K6X Serie » Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - schwarz



Gefällt mir!

Noch günstigere Alternative:
Sharkoon T28 - Preiswerter Tower mit viel Raum für Festplatten und Grafikkarten


----------



## zeta75 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*



> Corsair Obsidian Series 350D mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011029-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


na das


----------



## Erok (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Edel schwarz gedämmt : https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-...t-sichtfenster-fd-ca-def-r4-bl-w-a860205.html

Schwarz und heftig : https://geizhals.de/bitfenix-shinobi-schwarz-mit-sichtfenster-bfc-snb-150-kkw1-rp-a821723.html

Sehr edel und abgerundet (mein Favorit) : https://geizhals.de/thermaltake-urban-s31-mit-sichtfenster-vp700m1w2n-a913601.html

Völlig verspielt und Gamer-Design und günstig : https://geizhals.de/zalman-z11-plus-a684860.html


----------



## alexbirdie (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

*Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0.*

Habe ich selber, gut durchlüftet, SATA-Dockingstation, Platz genügend, gute Qualität, nur die Staubfilter sind irgendwie nicht optimal ( da gibt's bessere Lösungen).


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Ja das Case ist nicht schlecht aber leider leicht in die Jahre gekommen.
Wird Zeit dass Cooler Master das CM690 der dritten Generation präsentiert.


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Hier mal eine kleine Auswahl:


Sharkoon Tauron | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax Ostrog Giant | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermaltake Chaser A31 Snow Edition mit Sichtfenster (VP300A6W2N) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Xigmatek Alfar orange mit Sichtfenster (CCM-38ABW-U01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Xigmatek Talon mit Sichtfenster (CCM-38ABX-U02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## pcghsuchti (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Da geht man mal schlafen und schon 8 antworten,wtf 
Naja danke euch erstmal.
Ich hatte vergessen zu sagen: Das Ding sollte das Gehäuse sehr kühl halten,Lüfter können sehr gerne dazu gekauft werden,1,2 oder 3 ist völlig egal,hauptsache kühl 
Hatte mir das Phantom und das Phantom 410 angeguckt,aber da sind die Sichtfenster viel zu klein gehalten.Mit dem Phantom 410 Sichtfenster bin ich von der Größe her recht zufrieden,aber habe die Befürchtung das man den Schriftzug nicht sehen kann  Das Antec Eleven Hundred kostet 75€,kühlt sehr gut,ist sehr groß aber das Sichtfenster,grr.
Wie ist das denn so?
Cooler Master CM Storm Stryker mit Sichtfenster (SGC-5000W-KWN1-GP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn es gar keine alternativen gibt muss ich das kaufen,aber erstmal gucke ich weiter.
Das CM 690 II scheint intressant zu sein,aber soll schon relativ alt sein,trotzdem kaufen?


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*



pcghsuchti schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn so?
> Cooler Master CM Storm Stryker mit Sichtfenster (SGC-5000W-KWN1-GP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ich denke, du wolltest nicht über 100 Taler gehen Von den in Post 9 genannten Alternativen gefällt dir wohl keines... Am Ende muss es eh nur dir gefallen.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*



pcghsuchti schrieb:


> Das CM 690 II scheint intressant zu sein,aber soll schon relativ alt sein,trotzdem kaufen?


 
Das Case ist schon sehr gut und alle Features sind dabei.
Es ist halt schon länger am Markt. Dafür aber ausgereift.


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Case ist schon sehr gut und alle Features sind dabei.
> Es ist halt schon länger am Markt. Dafür aber ausgereift.


Jap ist ein gutes, der TE wollte allerdings keine Lüfterplätze am Fensterchen. Seine eigene Aussage...

Gruß


----------



## Jamahei (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Hier stand Käse...


----------



## pcghsuchti (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Es gibt irgendwie keine ausführlichen Tests über das CM 690 2
*Wenn* sich der Aufpreis zum CM Storm Stryker lohnen würde,könnte ich es kaufen..Was meint ihr?
Wie ist das Eleven Hundred denn so?

Das Tauron sieht auch sehr gut aus,jedoch weiß ich nicht wie kühl das ist etc
Das ist auch sehr intressant:

http://geizhals.at/de/lancool-pc-k62-a409952.html#ang
Bitte helft mir


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*



pcghsuchti schrieb:


> Das Tauron sieht auch sehr gut aus,jedoch weiß ich nicht wie kühl das ist etc


Mach dir mal keinen unnötigen Stress. Aktuelle HW ist recht effizient und verlangt daher nicht nach einer exorbitanten Kühllösung. Zudem ist das Tauron in Sachen Lüfter gut bestückt 

Meist reicht heutzutage auch für ein Gaming-Case ein einblasender Luffi (vorne unten) sowie ein ausblasender Quirl (hinten oben) im 120/140mm-Format aus.

Gruß


----------



## pcghsuchti (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Naja weil das Eleven Hundred soll kühler als Freiluftaufbau sein,da dachte ich das kann der 780 nicht schaden,also das nicht GPU Boost 2.0 eintritt und der Boost nicht abfällt.
Gäbe es denn die Möglichkeit das Tauron auch so kühl zu halten,mir egal wie viele Lüfter ich dazukaufen soll,hauptsache kühl 

Mfg


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*



pcghsuchti schrieb:


> Naja weil das Eleven Hundred soll kühler als Freiluftaufbau sein,da dachte ich das kann der 780 nicht schaden,also das nicht GPU Boost 2.0 eintritt und der Boost nicht abfällt.
> Gäbe es denn die Möglichkeit das Tauron auch so kühl zu halten,mir egal wie viele Lüfter ich dazukaufen soll,hauptsache kühl
> 
> Mfg


Das Tauron bringt *4* vorinstallierte Luffis mit, das sollte ja wohl reichen

Gruß


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Im Tauron herrscht ganz gut Duchzug schon in der Grundausstattung, - empfehlenswert .


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Wie gesagt, lieber TE. Mach dich nicht wuschig, es wird schon nix anbrennen Und 5 oder gar mehr Luftschaufler sind absolut unnötig, meist reichen sogar 2-3 sehr gut aus

Gruß


----------



## pcghsuchti (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

4 Lüfter? Lol ist ja sehr gut,jedoch weiß ich nicht ob die leise sind,wurd ja noch gar nicht getestet,einen könnte ich noch dazu kaufen,ist übertrieben aber kostet ja nicht viel und habe das Geld derzeit da  Hat denn einer Erfahrung damit gemacht?

Das einzige was ich nicht verstehe: Das Eleven Hundred liefert 2 Lüfter mit und ist 10 Grad kühler als ein Phantom 630 mit 4 Lüfter 
Dieses hier gefällt mir auch:
http://geizhals.de/lancool-pc-k62-a409952.html

Wie viele Lüfter müsste ich dazukaufen? Optisch würde mich das Lancool mehr ansprechen,aber die inneren Werte zählen


----------



## alexbirdie (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

@pcghsuchti:

es gibt doch tests:

Coolermaster CM690 II Advanced USB 3.0 - Cases - Reviews : ocaholic

Das Vorgängermodell ist praktische identisch bis auf die externen USB-3.0 ports:

Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced im Test
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced - neuer Miditower im Test


----------



## pcghsuchti (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Ja es gibt schon Tests,aber halt nicht von PCGH oder CB etc aber naja,stehe jetzt vor der Auswahl zwischen den beiden;
Produktvergleich Lancool PC-K62, Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (RC-692A-KWN5) | Geizhals Deutschland

Welches würdet ihr nehmen?


----------



## Freeze82 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Lancool !


----------



## pcghsuchti (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Was meinen die anderen,wichtig wäre nur bei den beiden:
Die Kühlung
Aussehen
P/L
Verarbeitung

Extra Lüfter können gekauft werden


----------



## Freeze82 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Kühlung ist top da das Case 1. sehr Luftig gebaut ist 2. ausreichende Anzahl von Lüftern vorhanden.
Verarbeitung ist wie gesagt einwandfrei !
Das CM 690 II Adv ist auch nicht schlecht und es hat USB3.0(ob man das braucht is ne andere Frage),Window hat Lüftungslöcher was ich als Nachteil sehe.
Pro Lancool:Verarbeitung,Lüftungskonzept,es passen viele Lian Li Zubehörteile,Preis,Sichtfenster ohne Lüftungslöcher
Pro: CM690 II Adv: USB3.0,Lüftungskonzept,externes SATA HDD Dock


----------



## pcghsuchti (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Ich glaubs jetzt echt nicht -.- Mir gefällt das Lancool sehr,aber das hat kein USB 3.0 was ich eigentlich brauche,ihr wisst nicht wie ich mich grad aufrege


----------



## Freeze82 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*



pcghsuchti schrieb:


> Ich glaubs jetzt echt nicht -.- Mir gefällt das Lancool sehr,aber das hat kein USB 3.0 was ich eigentlich brauche,ihr wisst nicht wie ich mich grad aufrege


 Dann bestell dieses Panel dazu und bau das anstelle des originalen ein dann haste USB 3.0
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Lian-Li-PW-IO4M8500-I-O-Panel-USB-30::16857.html
Der Umbau dauert keine 5 Minuten ^^


----------



## pcghsuchti (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Wo muss ich das denn dranmachen,da sind 3 Kabel zu sehen aber wo sollen die alle rein,bin noch ein wenig unerfahren ,sind das externe?


----------



## Freeze82 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Habe den Link nochmal editiert...du brauchst das andere  USB 3.0 Panel mit der Platine... das passt, steht auch in der Beschreibung dabei !
Entweder du hast 2 interne USB3.0 aufm Board und nutzt die,oder nimmst 2 externe auf der Rückseite.
Und Audio eben in den internen Audioanschluß vom Board
Edit: Falls dein Board keine 2 internen USB3.0 hat und du  hast kein Bock 2 externe USB 3.0 zu opfern dann nimm noch den Adapter dazu...http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Lian-Li-UC-01-USB-30-Adapter::16856.html
Der Kommt in den 20 Pin Header vom Board


----------



## pcghsuchti (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Bräuchte eigentlich nur 2xUsb 3.0 ,Mikrofon und Kopfhörer-eingang.

Intern wäre mir am liebsten,also Usb 2.0 raus,USB 3.0 rein,welchen Adapter gibt es dafür und gibt es für das K62 auch eine Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Freeze82 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Nimm das Panel und schlies es wie vorgesehen an den hinteren USB3.0 an..du hast hoffentlich ein Board was USB3.0 hat ?
Wenn nicht brauchst du ne USB3.0 Karte..kostet ~30 Euro.
Lüftersteuerung würde ich die Scythe Kaze Master II nehmen die ist top und hat versenkbare Drehknöpfe,hab sie selbst


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Kauf doch das:


Lancool PC-K63 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## pcghsuchti (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Finde das K62 irgendwie besser,habe dieses MB
ASRock B85 Pro4 (90-MXGQB0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Würd das passen?


----------



## Freeze82 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*



pcghsuchti schrieb:


> Finde das K62 irgendwie besser,habe dieses MB
> ASRock B85 Pro4 (90-MXGQB0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Würd das passen?


 Passt !
Entweder schliesst du das Frontpanel dann eben wie es gedacht ist an die hinteren beiden USB 3.0 Ports oder du besorgst dir für nen 10 er den Lian Li Adapter von 20 PIN USB 3.0 auf 2 x USB 3.0 Buchse und schliesst das Panel dann da an.Wenn du die hinteren USB3.0 net brauchst sparste 10 Euro ^^


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*



pcghsuchti schrieb:


> Da geht man mal schlafen und schon 8 antworten,wtf
> Naja danke euch erstmal.
> Ich hatte vergessen zu sagen: Das Ding sollte das Gehäuse sehr kühl halten,Lüfter können sehr gerne dazu gekauft werden,1,2 oder 3 ist völlig egal,hauptsache kühl
> Hatte mir das Phantom und das Phantom 410 angeguckt,aber da sind die Sichtfenster viel zu klein gehalten.Mit dem Phantom 410 Sichtfenster bin ich von der Größe her recht zufrieden,aber habe die Befürchtung das man den Schriftzug nicht sehen kann  Das Antec Eleven Hundred kostet 75€,kühlt sehr gut,ist sehr groß aber das Sichtfenster,grr.
> ...


 
Boar, das Case sieht richtig hammer aus.


----------



## pcghsuchti (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Boar, das Case sieht richtig hammer aus.


 Jap aber leider viel zu teuer . 

Kann ich nicht diesen einen Adapter kaufen , ins MB stecken , USB 2.0 etc dadurch ersetzen ?


----------



## DB1978 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Zum Thema Luftdurchsatz durch verschiedene Lüfter kann ich dir diesen Link empfehlen:

Der perfekte Airflow

Hier wirst du sehr gut sehen, das mehr Lüfter nicht gleich unbedingt besser sind. Es kommt nämlich sehr darauf an, wie die Lüfter auch ausgerichtet sind 

Hoffe ich konnte damit ein wenig helfen.


----------



## Freeze82 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*



pcghsuchti schrieb:


> Jap aber leider viel zu teuer .
> 
> Kann ich nicht diesen einen Adapter kaufen , ins MB stecken , USB 2.0 etc dadurch ersetzen ?


Du meinst ohne das USB 3.0 Panel kaufen zu müssen?
Das originale Panel hat soweit ich weiß keine 2 USB Stecker wie das USB 3.0 Umrüstpanel...  das hat nen internen 9-Pin USB 2.0 Stecker drann 
Ausserdem hat USB 3.0 mehr Phasen als USB 2.0...
So einfach geht das nicht !
Edit:  Du kannst beim Adapter aber noch 4 € sparen wenn du den hier nimmst statt dem Lian Li http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...n-USB-30-zu-extern-USB-30-Platine::22387.html

Dann biste mit dem K62,dem USB 3.0 Panel und dem Adapter bei ~ 101 €


----------



## pcghsuchti (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Wo muss der denn rein,wird ja extern betrieben,blicke da nicht durch:
Caseking.de » Zubehör » USB / Firewire / Adapter » InLine Adapter intern USB 3.0 zu extern USB 3.0 - Platine

Mir wäre eigentlich nur wichtig das es funktioniert und eventuell einfach ans Mainboard schließen und benutzen.

Welches nehmen?
Würde das gehen:
http://geizhals.de/lancool-pw-in20am65-a788611.html

Ich verstehe nur nicht wohin das rein soll,ins MB,und dann?


----------



## Freeze82 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Hättest du die Anleitung mal richtig gelesen wüsstest du was und wo der USB 3.0 Header auf deinem Mainboard ist...
Ausserdem steht es dick und fett auf dem Mainboard geschrieben ! 
Da ich aber ein netter Kerl bin hab ich es dir angezeichnet 
Zu den Links von dir...2 mal jop !
So und jetzt überleg mal wofür der Adapter von 20 Pin auf 2x USB3.0 Buchse ist...na kommste drauf


----------



## EoG-Helmi (2. Juli 2013)

Also ich kann des Stryker nur empfehlen. Hab es jetzt seit Freitag und bin absolut begeistert.  Es ist absolut silent wenn man die Lüfter auf Stufe 1 hat. Ich hör nix mit meiner Evga 780 sc referenz. Vorallem wirkt es nicht so unfreundlich wie ein schwarzer Tower, sogar meine Mutter fand es schön und sie mag sonst eigentlich keine technischen Produkte von mir 
Auch des riesige Seitenfenster maxht einiges her, man sieht halt wie groß des Gehäuse wirklich ist. Wollte mir halt die Waküoption offen halten 

Hier noch nen Bild


SEND BY NOTE 2


----------



## Freeze82 (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Nix gegen dich und deinen Geschmack...ich find solche Cases ganz furchtbar


----------



## EoG-Helmi (3. Juli 2013)

Jedem das seine


----------



## suavemente (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*

Ich find das CM Storm Stryker ebenfalls gut und sollte dem Gehäuse aus dem Anfangspost sehr nahe kommen ebenso wie der Wunsch des größeren Fensters.


----------



## DB1978 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein gutes Gehäuse bis 100€ mit Sichtfenster*



pcghsuchti schrieb:


> -Kein schlichtes Design


 
Das CM Storm Stryker würde in dem Punkt auf jeden Fall überzeugen. Ist allerdings Geschmackssache.


----------



## shakal (4. Juli 2013)

Auch ein nettes teil
http://www.alternate.de/CM_Storm/CM_Storm+Enforcer,_Gehaeuse/html/product/837322/?


----------

